# Top Down Socks for Kitchener Stitch haters



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I made these top down socks with a "Star Toe" that creates a nice round shape and eliminates the need for grafting.
I find that this type of toe morfs nicely to accommodate most toe configurations.

Star Toe on 60 stitches

Toe will be worked on three dp needles, knitting with the fourth.
Commence with 20 stitches on each of the three needles.

ROW 
1: K8, K2tog> six times
2: Knit
3: Knit
4: K7, K2tog> six times
5: Knit
6: Knit
7: K6, K2tog> six times
8: Knit
9: Knit
10: K5, K2tog> six times
11: Knit
12: Knit
13: K4, K2tog> six times
14: Knit
15: K3, K2tog> six times
16: K2, K2tog> six times
17: K1, K2tog> six times
18: K2tog six times
Cut yarn leaving a six inch tail. Thread tail through the six stitches and secure on inside of sock.


----------



## sleepingtgr (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like it, thank you.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you I am going to try this on my next socks. I don't mind doing the Kitchener grafting, but always looking for new ideas to try.


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

Can you do these socks with circular needles instead of double point needles?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

anniecat said:


> Can you do these socks with circular needles instead of double point needles?


These socks were knit on one 12" Addi circular needle, size 2.5 mm.
Double pointed needles were used for the toes, but magic loop or two circs could be used.


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Beautifully done socks and I do like that toe configuration. I'm going to give it a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I will have to give it a try. I have been knitting my socks TAAT on a long circular needle, hopefully I will be able to figure this out. I really don't mind the kitchener stitch, but I like the shape of this toe.


----------



## nancyo44 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've bookmarked this. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for the instructions and I don't want to send the message without saying how beautiful your socks are!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

where we can find full pattern as this is only 18 rows or I miss something.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Mirror said:


> where we can find full pattern as this is only 18 rows or I miss something.


The pattern is only for the toe portion of a 60 stitch sock.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

What is the self-striping yarn? It is not Carlton's the blues that you used before, and I like it.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Love this toe shaping. Thanks again Eric, and by the way, these socks look wonderful!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you I like this


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> What is the self-striping yarn? It is not Carlton's the blues that you used before, and I like it.


The yarn is Drops "Fabel" color #522.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

The socks are very dapper! LOVE that new way of finishing the toe...thanks for sharing that.


----------



## sueny (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Eric! Love the way that toe looks-


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely socks. :sm24:


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, something else to tempt me into trying socks...


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great socks


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Great socks and thanks!


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

How long is this toe? I've used the star toe ending for years, but have decreased only at two points-- 4 stitches decreased every other row until I get to 28 stitches, then every row until 8 stitches left; then I gather the stitches. This is about 1 1/2". I guess I'll have to try your method and see what's what.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful socks. I love the toe.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

As many others have said--even for those of us that don't mind Kitchener, this looks like a nice alternative. I am always appreciative of information like this
to keep the knitting interesting and give a little variance to the final item. I can still try it on the pair I have on needles now. Thanks so much!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for this information. I have avoided patterns for Top Down socks for this very reason and usually do Toe up. Now I can try some of the lovely patterns that are out there and see how it goes.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> The pattern is only for the toe portion of a 60 stitch sock.


Thank you so much! I'm finishing up a pair at the moment - my usual 56 stitches - so I'm going to start with Row 7.

Incidentally, Eric, I made 5 pair of the Circle Socks you showed us awhile ago for my daughter. She paid me to make 3 of them to give to friends. Once she had them for a day or two she texted in CAPS that she'd be keeping them, unable to bear the thought of them not belonging to her and she's "saving up" to pay me to make more. I normally knit "free" for her. After all, she's my daughter!

I want to mention that I made 2 pairs for her sister, have another pair with unfinished toes and am working on the gussets of a pair for my DIL.

All my girls love that pattern and I love the ease of memorizing the pattern. BEST pattern ever! Thanks again.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you! I will be trying this.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Yours was the first pattern I ever tried and the star toe is the perfect ending to a top down sock.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lilyspirit (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing! Much needed food for tthought, I am a self taught knitter and eenjoy this sight because it is as if my nana is with me teaching me all the tricks and tips! Again thank you, you don't know how much more this kind of pattern tips make a difference!!!


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you. The Kitchener Stitch toe is a big reason I don't like making top down socks.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

NanaFran said:


> How long is this toe? I've used the star toe ending for years, but have decreased only at two points-- 4 stitches decreased every other row until I get to 28 stitches, then every row until 8 stitches left; then I gather the stitches. This is about 1 1/2". I guess I'll have to try your method and see what's what.


That is exactly what I do. Will try Eric's.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great socks!


----------



## little puppy (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you so much, you sure make my life easier.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Great looking socks.


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you! Nice looking socks!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love your socks!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I made these top down socks with a "Star Toe" that creates a nice round shape and eliminates the need for grafting.
> I find that this type of toe morfs nicely to accommodate most toe configurations.
> 
> Star Toe on 60 stitches
> ...


Thank you so much Eric! This is great and I will try it too. (Love the yarn you used by the way.) Thanks again!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome socks????


----------



## Knit4Ever39 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you, I will be trying this!!! Your socks are always awesome.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the only toe I use (from your sock pattern). thanks again.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting!-its a super pattern! :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful socks.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

I used this toe on my last pair of socks and much prefer the look and fit of the star toe . Will use this on all future pairs Hope you keep up your wonderful tips and pictures.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! I am going to try it with the sock yarn I have but using magic loop.... I can't do double pointed needles... I'm all thumbs.????????????????


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

how do I adjust for 64 st socks?


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you. It really gives the toe a nice neat finish.


----------



## Sue Rose (Jul 15, 2017)

Wow that's so simple! I don't mind doing Kitchener stitch (I'm actually quite pleased with myself that I can now do it without looking at the instructions!!) but it does take a lot of concentration to get it right


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

gardenluvWAS said:


> how do I adjust for 64 st socks?


For 64 stitch socks, use the 8 point star Toe from this pattern:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circle-socks


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovely colorway, and great socks, thanks for all the alternatives - "something for everyone”. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

suziehhh said:


> Thank you for posting this! I am going to try it with the sock yarn I have but using magic loop.... I can't do double pointed needles... I'm all thumbs.????????????????


Anything done on 4 needles can be translated to 2 needles and loops...60 stitches translates to 30 on front and back. Should be easy! And there's plenty of help here with details if need be. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I love the way you matched each sock exactly, I am going to try this one of these days. Thanks!


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful socks and nice toe. Will try it the next time. Keep trying Kitchener Stitch and sometimes it looks Ok and sometimes not LOL. Thanks for sharing with all of us. Kathy B


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Eric! Another pair of lovely socks.


----------



## julianaS (Jul 7, 2016)

Wonderful socks! Where can I find your pattern?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Knitting the same socks. May try your toe.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

julianaS said:


> Wonderful socks! Where can I find your pattern?


Here is my pattern/tutorial for sock knitting with a 12'" circular needle:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you much for your response.


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

Love your color!


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you Eric, I am just beginning a new pair with your wonderful pattern and will use these toes. You socks are beautiful.


----------



## NannyChrispy (Oct 29, 2016)

thanks! I hate the kitchner stitch!!! will use it next time I make top down socks..


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty socks


----------



## julianaS (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't mind the Kitchener stitch but this sounds like it would take less concentration. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## triknitter (May 8, 2011)

Thanks so much. Love this toe. Bookmarked!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the look of this. Will try it with my next pair of socks just for fun. Thankyou... Don't have a problem with Kitchener stitch though... :sm01:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I've "Pinned" your toe directions. Thank you.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Eric


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> I made these top down socks with a "Star Toe" that creates a nice round shape and eliminates the need for grafting.
> I find that this type of toe morfs nicely to accommodate most toe configurations.
> 
> Star Toe on 60 stitches
> ...


Thank-you for sharing. Your socks are just grand.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> I made these top down socks with a "Star Toe" that creates a nice round shape and eliminates the need for grafting.
> I find that this type of toe morfs nicely to accommodate most toe configurations.
> 
> Star Toe on 60 stitches
> ...


Thank you kindly ☺


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks like that????????


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I made these top down socks with a "Star Toe" that creates a nice round shape and eliminates the need for grafting.
> I find that this type of toe morfs nicely to accommodate most toe configurations.
> 
> Star Toe on 60 stitches
> ...


Beautiful socks, thank you for the pattern, it will accommodate people that need rounder toes. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow, thank you. That's great, I am new to socks but getting hooked


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Just finished a pair of socks and used this toe. I just happened to have a pair on the go about to start the toes... Perfect timing... It was fun and looks good. It is comfortable on my feet also. 
Will use it on next socks for DH next time. Thankyou. :sm01:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Mirror said:


> where we can find full pattern as this is only 18 rows or I miss something.[/quote
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148700339-ql_tld0fpej.1.pdf


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you soooooo much, have several beautiful top down patterns for socks. I gave up doing them because my kitchener stitch toes looked awful on first pair...........so this will be a blessing for toe working substitution for me. (P.S. will be trying your pattern next then for 12" top down socks with this toe finish. SO thanks for the free pattern also.) :sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

Can't wait to give this toe a try. Love your original pattern and how nice of you to share your talents with all of us.
You're socks are fabulous.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you Sock-It-To-Me for this pattern, it is so easy to follow! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Have you got on kp any of your videos how to knit socks or on any other sites.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I made these top down socks with a "Star Toe" that creates a nice round shape and eliminates the need for grafting.
> I find that this type of toe morfs nicely to accommodate most toe configurations.
> 
> Star Toe on 60 stitches
> ...


Where I can find the full pattern .


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mirror said:


> Where I can find the full pattern .


I think this is what you are looking for:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148522056-basic_top_down_classic_sock_v2.pdf


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That version seems simpler than the round toe sock pattern I have. Thanks. :sm24:


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I usually do toe up but this looks like a good solution for closing the toes
Thank you for sharing. You are the expert!!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

nice socks


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I made these top down socks with a "Star Toe" that creates a nice round shape and eliminates the need for grafting.
> I find that this type of toe morfs nicely to accommodate most toe configurations.
> 
> Star Toe on 60 stitches
> ...


this I am going to try is this full pattern. only 18 rows


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Mirror said:


> Where I can find the full pattern .


http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/7/29/1375148700339-ql_tld0fpej.1.pdf


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great socks great toe


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sorry....


----------



## sia (Jan 8, 2017)

wrong spot- sorry


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Kitchener st isn't hard once you do it a few times but nice to try another toe version too....thank you.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> I made these top down socks with a "Star Toe" that creates a nice round shape and eliminates the need for grafting.
> I find that this type of toe morfs nicely to accommodate most toe configurations.
> 
> Star Toe on 60 stitches
> ...


Thank you, will try on my next pair of socks as I am almost ready for grafting ð will see how it goes itâs been 5 yrs


----------



## maria woodford (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for the pattern Your socks are beautiful. I have been using 2.5 with 68 sts as well as 2.25 with72 sts. Can you tell me what needle size you are using as I like my socks to have a "snug" fit and note you are using only 60sts. Thank you Martha


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

maria woodford said:


> Thank you for the pattern Your socks are beautiful. I have been using 2.5 with 68 sts as well as 2.25 with72 sts. Can you tell me what needle size you are using as I like my socks to have a "snug" fit and note you are using only 60sts. Thank you Martha


I use a 2.5 mm needle and get 8 stitches per inch.


----------



## maria woodford (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you.will try that on the next pair.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I cast on 56 but I like your new star. I guess I will have to do some math.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

carmicv said:


> I cast on 56 but I like your new star. I guess I will have to do some math.


Try this:
Star Toe on 56 stitches
(Divide sts onto 4 dp needles....14 on each needle)
row 1: knit 12 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (52 sts.)
row 2: knit all around without decreasing
row 3: knit 11 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (48 sts.)
row 4: knit all around without decreasing
row 5: knit 10 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (44 sts.)
row 6: knit all around without decreasing
row 7: knit 9 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (40 sts.)
row 8: knit all around without decreasing
row 9: knit 8 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (36 sts.)
row 10: knit all around without decreasing
row 11: knit 7 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (32 sts.)
row 12: knit all around without decreasing
row 13: knit 6 sts., k2 tog., and repeat all around (28 sts.)
row 14: knit 5 sts., k2 tog., and repeat all around (24 sts.)
row 15: knit 4 sts., k2 tog., and repeat all around (20 sts.)
row 16: knit 3 sts., k2 tog., and repeat all around (16 sts.)
row 17: knit 2 st., k2 tog., and repeat all around (12 sts.)
row 18: knit 1 st, k2tog., all around (8sts.)
Cut yarn leaving a 6 inch tail. Thread tail through a tapestry needle and sew through the eight stitches. Secure end to the inside of sock.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Eric how kind of you to write it all out. I would give you a big hug if I could. I use your pattern all the time.


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks a bunch. easier than I have been using. have a happy. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Idledale (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi have a question on top down socks, then on circle socks. I usually knit 40 stitches for toe then increase to 44 after ball of foot then increase to 48 just before ankle. This fits my size 9 women's shoe using 0 needle. How do you make sure you do the same number of rows so you don't have too short or long for one sock or the other? On circle sock the directions for row 4-10 says k3, slip 4, k3. are you supposed to repeat this it doesn't say but seems logical? Is it same for row 14-20(?) ? Thank you.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Idledale said:


> Hi have a question on top down socks, then on circle socks. I usually knit 40 stitches for toe then increase to 44 after ball of foot then increase to 48 just before ankle. This fits my size 9 women's shoe using 0 needle. How do you make sure you do the same number of rows so you don't have too short or long for one sock or the other? On circle sock the directions for row 4-10 says k3, slip 4, k3. are you supposed to repeat this it doesn't say but seems logical? Is it same for row 14-20(?) ? Thank you.


I always count rows and both socks always match. On the circle socks...yes, you repeat the written directions around the sock leg.

I cannot imagine that you are using sock or fingering weight yarn to create adult socks with 44 stitches on #0 needle.
What yarn are you using and what is your gauge??


----------



## Idledale (Jan 21, 2017)

Right now I am using ICE's tofuties fingering sock yarn-7.5st/inch and 10 rows/inch. I have also used knitpicks stroll tweed yarn.


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

At what point do you begin star toe.
Also can this be done with fewer stitches


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

When do you begin the star toe and what if you have fewer stitches to work with?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Starama11 said:


> When do you begin the star toe and what if you have fewer stitches to work with?


Begin the toe when 2.75 inches short of desired total foot length.
Here are instructions for star toe on 56 stitches:

Star Toe on 56 stitches
(Divide sts onto 4 dp needles....14 on each needle)
row 1: knit 12 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (52 sts.)
row 2: knit all around without decreasing
row 3: knit 11 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (48 sts.)
row 4: knit all around without decreasing
row 5: knit 10 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (44 sts.)
row 6: knit all around without decreasing
row 7: knit 9 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (40 sts.)
row 8: knit all around without decreasing
row 9: knit 8 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (36 sts.)
row 10: knit all around without decreasing
row 11: knit 7 sts., k2tog., and repeat all around (32 sts.)
row 12: knit all around without decreasing
row 13: knit 6 sts., k2 tog., and repeat all around (28 sts.)
row 14: knit 5 sts., k2 tog., and repeat all around (24 sts.)
row 15: knit 4 sts., k2 tog., and repeat all around (20 sts.)
row 16: knit 3 sts., k2 tog., and repeat all around (16 sts.)
row 17: knit 2 st., k2 tog., and repeat all around (12 sts.)
row 18: knit 1 st, k2tog., all around (8sts.)
Cut yarn leaving a 6 inch tail. Thread tail through a tapestry needle and sew through the eight stitches. Secure end to the inside of sock.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

This will help a lot of people who are intimidated by the thought of grafting. Thank you.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks so much. Very useful info.


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice toe! Thank you.
Pat.


----------



## Numberninja (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your sock pattern/tutorial, very kind of you! I don't have any problems doing Kitchener stitch but the fit doesn't work for my rounded toe shape. I've been wanting to cast on for a pair of socks and now I'm inspired too!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Going to try this toe!


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Kind of caught my breath when I saw this. Miss seeing all of Eric's project and comments and helpful hints. He was generous giving his immense knowledge to those of here on KP. He is and will continue to be missed.


----------

